# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Δύο Συνδέσεις Internet Ταυτόχρονα (Balancing)

## linux

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Μου έτυχε μια δουλειά για εγκατάσταση ενός ασύρματου δικτύου σε ξενοδοχείο. Ο ιδιοκτήτης έχει δύο γραμμές στο ξενοδοχείο που η καθεμιά πιάνει 14mbps και θέλει να τις κάνουμε balancing. Επείδή δεν μου έχει ξανά τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε μια καλή συσκευή ούτε φθηνή ούτε ακρίβη μια μεσαία λύση δηλαδή. Επίσης, είναι δύσκολο στο να ρυθμιστεί;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Prezonautis

Θα αγοράσεις ένα Mikrotik π.χ MikroTik RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN (Level 5)
Θα  συνδέσεις π.χ επάνω στην eth7 το ένα Router(ISP) και στην eth8 το άλλο  Router(ISP) και στην eth1 το LAN σου, μπορεί να είναι ένα switch και  επάνω του τα Wifi Router.
Τώρα υπάρχουν 2 Load Balancing, Per-connection και Per-packet. 

Αν δεν έχεις ιδέα από Mikrotik πας σε άλλη συσκευή που είναι "plug and play" 
TP-Link router TL-R480T+ RJ-45  4 ports 100 Mbps
Draytek Vigor 300B
Ψάξε λίγο τα manual για αυτά τα μοντέλα να δείς τι παίζει.
Ελπίζω οι ISP να είναι τις ίδιας εταιρίας π.χ ote, για ευκολία.

Τώρα  για να επιλέξεις το σωστό Load Balancing πες μου τι ξενoδοχείο είναι,  πόσα δωμάτια έχει, τι χρήση θα κάνουν ενδικτικά καθημερινά?
Θέλεις να έχει και περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα του κάθε user?

Έχει και πιο ακριβά μηχανήματα να κάνεις την δουλειά σου. Αλλά το κόστος ανεβαίνει. Με ωραίο interface και easy setup wizard.

----------


## linux

> Θα αγοράσεις ένα Mikrotik π.χ MikroTik RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN (Level 5)
> Θα  συνδέσεις π.χ επάνω στην eth7 το ένα Router(ISP) και στην eth8 το άλλο  Router(ISP) και στην eth1 το LAN σου, μπορεί να είναι ένα switch και  επάνω του τα Wifi Router.
> Τώρα υπάρχουν 2 Load Balancing, Per-connection και Per-packet. 
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις ιδέα από Mikrotik πας σε άλλη συσκευή που είναι "plug and play" 
> TP-Link router TL-R480T+ RJ-45  4 ports 100 Mbps
> Draytek Vigor 300B
> Ψάξε λίγο τα manual για αυτά τα μοντέλα να δείς τι παίζει.
> Ελπίζω οι ISP να είναι τις ίδιας εταιρίας π.χ ote, για ευκολία.
> ...


Είναι γύρω στα 50-70 δωμάτια και οι δύο συνδέσεις οτε. Θέλει απλά πράγματα λίγο internet serfing, facebook, e-mail και youtube. Επίσης, να μην μπορεί ο καθένας να κατεβάζει ότι θέλει. Θέλει κάτι οικονομικό και εγώ να έχει εύκολο settings.

Σκέφτομαι γι'αυτό http://www.e-wireless.gr/Multi-Wan-R...dband-router-0 

Χρειάζομαι στατικές ip από τον οτε ή δεν χρειάζονται?

----------


## Prezonautis

Λοιπόν εσένα σε νοιάζει μόνο το κομμάτι του Load Balancing ή και το Wifi? γιατί για ~30 δωμάτια ταυτόχρονα στο internet θέλεις και καλά Wifi Router.
Με 45€ δεν πας πουθενά... τουλάχιστον 150€-200€.
Ρώτα το αφεντικό πόσα λεφτά θέλει να δώσει? κάτω από 150€-200€ δεν θα κάνει σωστή δουλειά...
Αν θέλει τσαπατσοδουλειές κακό του κεφαλιού του. Αν θέλει να γίνει σωστή δουλειά θα τα σκάσει τα φράγκα και για 5χρόνια δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με τον εξοπλισμό.




> Επίσης, να μην μπορεί ο καθένας να κατεβάζει ότι θέλει.


Οικονομικό και εύκολο setting. Draytek Vigor 300B
 



> Χρειάζομαι στατικές ip από τον οτε ή δεν χρειάζονται?


Όχι δεν θέλει static ip.

----------


## linux

> Λοιπόν εσένα σε νοιάζει μόνο το κομμάτι του Load Balancing ή και το Wifi? γιατί για ~30 δωμάτια ταυτόχρονα στο internet θέλεις και καλά Wifi Router.
> Με 45€ δεν πας πουθενά... τουλάχιστον 150€-200€.
> Ρώτα το αφεντικό πόσα λεφτά θέλει να δώσει? κάτω από 150€-200€ δεν θα κάνει σωστή δουλειά...
> Αν θέλει τσαπατσοδουλειές κακό του κεφαλιού του. Αν θέλει να γίνει σωστή δουλειά θα τα σκάσει τα φράγκα και για 5χρόνια δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με τον εξοπλισμό.
> 
> 
> Οικονομικό και εύκολο setting. Draytek Vigor 300B
>  
> 
> Όχι δεν θέλει static ip.


Έχει δύο bullet για wifi και θέλει να του κάνω το Load Balancing

----------


## Prezonautis

Ωραία. 

1) Έχεις όρεξη να μάθεις Mikrotik? MIKROTIK RB2011UiAS-IN Level 5 Μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα, αλλά θέλεις γνώσεις για mikrotik δεν είναι εύκολο.
Αν  είχα χρόνο θα στο έκανα ένα σετάρισμα, αλλά λόγω δουλειάς δεν έχω  χρόνο, το conf μπορώ να σου το στείλω και να σου πω πως το κάνεις input  αλλά πρέπει και κάποιος να το συντηρεί ή να κάνει παραμετροποιήσεις.

2) TP-Link router TL-R480T+ RJ-45  4 ports 100 Mbps  οικονομικό αλλά το interface του δεν είναι και super ουαου.. δεν λέω θα  κάνεις δουλειά αλλά και για να καταφέρεις τα priority στο bandwidth ανα  user είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα... δεν θυμάμαι έχω καιρό να το δουλέψω.

----------


## linux

> Ωραία. 
> 
> 1) Έχεις όρεξη να μάθεις Mikrotik? MIKROTIK RB2011UiAS-IN Level 5 Μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα, αλλά θέλεις γνώσεις για mikrotik δεν είναι εύκολο.
> Αν  είχα χρόνο θα στο έκανα ένα σετάρισμα, αλλά λόγω δουλειάς δεν έχω  χρόνο, το conf μπορώ να σου το στείλω και να σου πω πως το κάνεις input  αλλά πρέπει και κάποιος να το συντηρεί ή να κάνει παραμετροποιήσεις.


Ναι θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω Mikrotik ίσα ίσα που θέλω να μάθω

----------


## glamor

Για 50 ~ 60 δωμάτια και να συνδεθούν περίπου 100 χρήστες και λίγα λέω....  είναι πάρα πολλά
να έχεις υπόψη ότι το κάθε wifi έχει και αυτό όριο σύνδεση (νομίζω 36 χρήστες ανά access point)
οπότε πρέπει να βάλεις μερικά ακόμα wifi με τρόπο ώστε να έχει καλύτερη κάλυψη και καλό είναι να έχεις και δυνατό router για να μπορεί να διαχειρίσεις όλο το φορτίο.

----------


## Prezonautis

Αυτός είναι ο κώδικας για το Mikrotik.
Δεν έχει μέσα DHCP κάτι που πρέπει να βάλεις και θέλει και failover αν πέσει μια γραμμή.
Δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα να τα γράψω.




> #INTERFACE
> /interface ethernet
> set [ find default-name=ether1 ] arp=proxy-arp name=ether1-LAN
> set [ find default-name=ether7 ] name=ether7-SITE
> set [ find default-name=ether8 ] name=ether8-DEFAULT
> 
> #ADD ADDRESS TO INTERFACE
> /ip address
> add address=10.10.10.254/24 interface=ether1-LAN network=10.10.10.0
> ...


Σε αυτό που λέει ο Peter δεν έχει καθόλου άδικο, όσο πιο πολλά λεφτά θα δώσει τόσο καλύτερη δουλειά θα γίνει.
Και όσο το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα να αγοράσεις ένα μηχάνημα με interface για αυτήν την δουλειά όπως το Drytek.
Δες και στο youtube κάποιο video για τα Drytek.

----------


## linux

Ναι μάλλον θα βάλω αυτό το Drytek για το balacing. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω Rocket M2 Titanium για κεραίες που έχει δύο θύρες ethernet και στη secondary να συνδέσω την Rocket για να μην τραβίξω πολλά καλώδια από το switch (δηλαδή να συνδέσω τις rocket μεταξύ τους). γίνετε σωστά? Ή είναι καλύτερα να βάλω ένα switch όπου θα κομπώσω πάνω τις 4 Rocket?

----------


## Prezonautis

Άνετα το κάνεις αυτό που λες.
Αρκεί τα Titanium να είναι αυτά που θα συνδέονται στο Draytek αν το πάρεις.
Για την καλωδίωση αν περάσεις καινούργια να είναι Cat6 και για το wifi να είναι σε κάποιο channel που δεν έχουν οι τριγύρω.
Και σαν DHCP βασικό θα είναι το Draytek.
Και καλό είναι να περιορίσεις και λίγο το max Upload τις γραμμής για να μην έχει υψηλό ping και πάρε τον ote και πες του να σου κάνει τις γραμμές fast path και τις δύο και να σου στείλει καινούργια router. Αν έχετε τα παλιά ZTE.

Και κάθε εβδομάδα θα κάνεις τα Router του OTE reboot.

----------


## linux

> Άνετα το κάνεις αυτό που λες.
> Αρκεί τα Titanium να είναι αυτά που θα συνδέονται στο Draytek αν το πάρεις.
> Για την καλωδίωση αν περάσεις καινούργια να είναι Cat6 και για το wifi να είναι σε κάποιο channel που δεν έχουν οι τριγύρω.
> Και σαν DHCP βασικό θα είναι το Draytek.
> Και καλό είναι να περιορίσεις και λίγο το max Upload τις γραμμής για να μην έχει υψηλό ping και πάρε τον ote και πες του να σου κάνει τις γραμμές fast path και τις δύο και να σου στείλει καινούργια router. Αν έχετε τα παλιά ZTE.
> 
> Και κάθε εβδομάδα θα κάνεις τα Router του OTE reboot.


Πάντα ελέγχω να μην είναι στο ίδιο κανάλι και κάνουν επικάλυψη δικτύου. Ναι θα κοιτάξω για το upload και download. Γιατί να ζητήσω να γίνουν fast path οι γραμμές? Έχει καινούργια router.

Το σχέδιο που σκέφτομαι να κάνω το δίκτυο είναι το παρακάτω:
Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## SW1JRT

> Είναι γύρω στα 50-70 δωμάτια και οι δύο συνδέσεις οτε. Θέλει απλά πράγματα λίγο internet serfing, facebook, e-mail και youtube. Επίσης, να μην μπορεί ο καθένας να κατεβάζει ότι θέλει. Θέλει κάτι οικονομικό και εγώ να έχει εύκολο settings.
> 
> Σκέφτομαι γι'αυτό http://www.e-wireless.gr/Multi-Wan-R...dband-router-0 
> 
> Χρειάζομαι στατικές ip από τον οτε ή δεν χρειάζονται?


Επειδή ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ μου Ελένη, να σου πω ότι για 50 δίκλινα δωμάτια πρέπει να υπολογίσεις τουλάχιστον 100 με 150 ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις, μιας και ΟΛΟΙ πλέον έχουν iPhone ή Android και θέλουν να σερφάρουν από το κινητό, το tablet και το laptop ταυτόχρονα, πας για πολύ μεγάλο πακέτο της τάξης των δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ. Τα microtik και τα tik-tak είναι για να τα βάζεις στο σπίτι σου, άντε και σε κανένα γραφειάκι με 5 - 10 άτομα. Για να στήσεις ξενοδοχείο με τόσα πολλά δωμάτια, θέλεις σοβαρή μελέτη και ακόμα πιο σοβαρή συνολική εγκατάσταση από ΕΜΠΕΙΡΑ άτομα που το έχουν ξανακάνει πολλές φορές.
 Ετσι που το ξεκίνησες, θα βρεθείς μπλεγμένη μέχρι το λαιμό γιατί από την μία ΔΕΝ θα βγάλεις λεφτά και από την άλλη θα σε τρέχουν συνέχεια γιατί το δίκτυο δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει ΠΟΤΕ σωστά και θα ακούς συνέχεια βρισίδια..
Το έχω ξαναδεί ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ φορές το ίδιο σενάριο !!
Η απόφαση είναι δική σου.

----------


## linux

> Επειδή ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ μου Ελένη, να σου πω ότι για 50 δίκλινα δωμάτια πρέπει να υπολογίσεις τουλάχιστον 100 με 150 ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις, μιας και ΟΛΟΙ πλέον έχουν iPhone ή Android και θέλουν να σερφάρουν από το κινητό, το tablet και το laptop ταυτόχρονα, πας για πολύ μεγάλο πακέτο της τάξης των δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ. Τα microtik και τα tik-tak είναι για να τα βάζεις στο σπίτι σου, άντε και σε κανένα γραφειάκι με 5 - 10 άτομα. Για να στήσεις ξενοδοχείο με τόσα πολλά δωμάτια, θέλεις σοβαρή μελέτη και ακόμα πιο σοβαρή συνολική εγκατάσταση από ΕΜΠΕΙΡΑ άτομα που το έχουν ξανακάνει πολλές φορές.
>  Ετσι που το ξεκίνησες, θα βρεθείς μπλεγμένη μέχρι το λαιμό γιατί από την μία ΔΕΝ θα βγάλεις λεφτά και από την άλλη θα σε τρέχουν συνέχεια γιατί το δίκτυο δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει ΠΟΤΕ σωστά και θα ακούς συνέχεια βρισίδια..
> Το έχω ξαναδεί ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ φορές το ίδιο σενάριο !!
> Η απόφαση είναι δική σου.


Αυτός θέλει κάτι οικονομικό και απλό έτσι απλά για να έχει λίγο ιντερνετ έξω στην αυλή δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να χαλάσει χιλιάρικα όπως λες.

----------


## Prezonautis

Οππππ. Γράψε λάθος, Ήθελα να πω Interleave και ο λόγος είναι το ότι  παρατήρησα σε κάποιους πελάτες του οτέ που παραπονέθηκαν για πρόβλημα  στην ταχύτητα τους, τους γυρνάν το Download se FastPath και το Upload  παραμένει Interleave σε περιοχές που έχουν γενικό πρόβλημα με τις  ταχύτητες. Και μετά τα λάθη πάνε σύννεφο που δεν μπορεί να διορθώσει το  router. Την λογική τους δεν την κατάλαβα ακόμα!!!! Όσο για τα router  έχει τα "Speedport Entry".

Όσο για το σχέδιο σου αν πάθει κάτι το  πρώτο titanium!! θα πέσει όλο το δίκτυο τουλάχιστον το τελευταίο  titanium δώστο παροχή από το switch κατεύθυναν.

Σωτήρη της το ξεκαθάρισα αυτό από την αρχή, αν δεν θέλει να δώσει λεφτά θα φάει τα μούτρα του.
Όσο για τα Mikrotik σε συνεργασία με τα ubnt για ένα δίκτυο Wifi 4point x 20 users παίζει ωραία και ικανοποιητικά. Τα titanium θα βάλει αν τα έχεις δουλέψει, ξέρεις τις αντοχές τους.
Γιατί εσύ πιστεύεις ότι με τις δύο 14 άρες γραμμές θα δει χαίρει, τζάμπα θα πάει ο εξοπλισμός με 1000€, θέλει και άλλη γραμμή για εξισορρόπηση.

----------


## SW1JRT

> Αυτός θέλει κάτι οικονομικό και απλό έτσι απλά για να έχει λίγο ιντερνετ έξω στην αυλή δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να χαλάσει χιλιάρικα όπως λες.



Ελένη μου,ΟΛΟΙ οι επιτήδειοι (βλέπε κουτοπόνηροι) ξενοδόχοι έτσι κάνουν. ΟΛΟΙ ξεκινάνε με την φράση "να βάλω ένα ίντερνετ, γιατί το ζητάνε οι πελάτες". Και πάνε και βάζουν ΟΛΟΙ (μα ΟΛΟΙ όμως) μία γραμμή aDSL για όλο το ξενοδοχείο, με ότι πιο φτηνό βρούνε. Και μετά πλακώνουν οι πελάτες και βλέπουν ότι για να ανεβάσουν το βίντεο που τραβήξανε από το πρωινό τους μπάνιο στο facebook κάνει 5 - 6 ώρες και για να ανεβάσουν 10 φώτο τους παίρνει μία ώρα και πλακώνουν τις αρνητικές κρητικές στο airbnb και στο Trivago και μετά τρέχει και δεν φτάνει ο "πονηρός" ξενοδόχος !!
 Τα έχω δει άπειρες φορές στην πράξη. Τουλάχιστον Ελένη, βάλε τον να υπογράψει σύμβαση έργου με αναλυτικές πληροφορίες, για να μην βρεις τον μπελά σου μετά..

----------


## linux

> Ελένη μου,ΟΛΟΙ οι επιτήδειοι (βλέπε κουτοπόνηροι) ξενοδόχοι έτσι κάνουν. ΟΛΟΙ ξεκινάνε με την φράση "να βάλω ένα ίντερνετ, γιατί το ζητάνε οι πελάτες". Και πάνε και βάζουν ΟΛΟΙ (μα ΟΛΟΙ όμως) μία γραμμή aDSL για όλο το ξενοδοχείο, με ότι πιο φτηνό βρούνε. Και μετά πλακώνουν οι πελάτες και βλέπουν ότι για να ανεβάσουν το βίντεο που τραβήξανε από το πρωινό τους μπάνιο στο facebook κάνει 5 - 6 ώρες και για να ανεβάσουν 10 φώτο τους παίρνει μία ώρα και πλακώνουν τις αρνητικές κρητικές στο airbnb και στο Trivago και μετά τρέχει και δεν φτάνει ο "πονηρός" ξενοδόχος !!
>  Τα έχω δει άπειρες φορές στην πράξη. Τουλάχιστον Ελένη, βάλε τον να υπογράψει σύμβαση έργου με αναλυτικές πληροφορίες, για να μην βρεις τον μπελά σου μετά..


Έχεις δίκιο Σωτήρη το σκέφτηκα να τον βάλω να υπογράψει μια σύμβαση έργου. Και εγώ με κάτι τέτοια τα αποφεύγω γενικά τα ξενοδοχεία απλά είπα μήπως και πάρω αυτό. Έχει δύο γραμμές adsl πάντως 14 αρες. 

Τι γνώμη έχεις για αυτά τα δύο router "*RouterBOARD RB2011iL-IN* και *Routerboard RB951G-2HnD"* ? Ποιο πιστεύεις ότι είναι καλύτερο έχει καλύτερη απόδοση για να του βάλω?

----------


## SW1JRT

> Έχεις δίκιο Σωτήρη το σκέφτηκα να τον βάλω να υπογράψει μια σύμβαση έργου. Και εγώ με κάτι τέτοια τα αποφεύγω γενικά τα ξενοδοχεία απλά είπα μήπως και πάρω αυτό. Έχει δύο γραμμές adsl πάντως 14 αρες. 
> 
> Τι γνώμη έχεις για αυτά τα δύο router "*RouterBOARD RB2011iL-IN* και *Routerboard RB951G-2HnD"* ? Ποιο πιστεύεις ότι είναι καλύτερο έχει καλύτερη απόδοση για να του βάλω?


Καλησπέρα Ελένη,
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μεγάλη γνώση στα μοντέλα της Microtik. προσωπικά βάζω μόνο cisco μηχανήματα στις εγκαταστάσεις που κάνω.
Μέχρι και στο σπίτι μου Cisco router έχω. Γενικά να ξέρεις ότι ισχύει το ρητό "Οτι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις". Με ένα "router" των 70 - 100 ευρώ μην περιμένεις να κάνεις αξιόπιστη δουλειά. Τα cisco router ξεκινάνε από 700 ευρώ το φτηνότερο μέχρι μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ τα ακριβά μοντέλα. Κάποιο λόγο θα έχουν για να κοστίζουν τόσο πολύ !!

----------


## linux

> Καλησπέρα Ελένη,
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μεγάλη γνώση στα μοντέλα της Microtik. προσωπικά βάζω μόνο cisco μηχανήματα στις εγκαταστάσεις που κάνω.
> Μέχρι και στο σπίτι μου Cisco router έχω. Γενικά να ξέρεις ότι ισχύει το ρητό "Οτι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις". Με ένα "router" των 70 - 100 ευρώ μην περιμένεις να κάνεις αξιόπιστη δουλειά. Τα cisco router ξεκινάνε από 700 ευρώ το φτηνότερο μέχρι μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ τα ακριβά μοντέλα. Κάποιο λόγο θα έχουν για να κοστίζουν τόσο πολύ !!


Καλησπέρα Σωτήρη,

Καλά σίγουρα ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Αλλά δυστυχώς όλοι θέλουν ότι ποιο φτηνά και αν ήταν και τσάμπα ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## SW1JRT

> Καλησπέρα Σωτήρη,
> 
> Καλά σίγουρα ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Αλλά δυστυχώς όλοι θέλουν ότι ποιο φτηνά και αν ήταν και τσάμπα ακόμα καλύτερα.


Είναι μέχρι να την πατήσουν... Μετά βάζουν μυαλό (ή το κλείνουν το μαγαζάκι).
Αλήθεια, που είσαι στην Κέρκυρα ? Εγώ έχω σπίτι στον Ύψος και πάω σχεδόν κάθε καλοκαίρι.

----------


## linux

> Είναι μέχρι να την πατήσουν... Μετά βάζουν μυαλό (ή το κλείνουν το μαγαζάκι).
> Αλήθεια, που είσαι στην Κέρκυρα ? Εγώ έχω σπίτι στον Ύψος και πάω σχεδόν κάθε καλοκαίρι.


Ναι στην Κέρκυρα είμαι. Σε έκανα add στο facebook.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το καλο πάντως είναι ότι διάλεξε καλή εποχή.Με την ολοκλήρωση του έργου το ξενοδοχείο θα είναι άδειο και το σύστημα θα λειτουργήσει ικανοποιητικά.

----------


## SW1JRT

> Το καλο πάντως είναι ότι διάλεξε καλή εποχή.Με την ολοκλήρωση του έργου το ξενοδοχείο θα είναι άδειο και το σύστημα θα λειτουργήσει ικανοποιητικά.


Σωστό...
 Και του χρόνου, κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσει να αναρωτιέται "Μα τι έπαθε το internet και χάλασε. Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό έπαιζε" χωρίς να πηγαίνει το μυαλό του ότι "χτες" δεν υπήρχε ψυχή στο τσαρδί του ενώ "σήμερα" έχει 150 "guests" να σερφάρουν !!!

.

----------


## linux

Πραγματικά ούτε που τον ενδιαφέρει αν θα πιάνουν καλό internet απλά θέλει να πιάνει wifi και ότι να είναι. Και τον ενδιαφέρει να έχει μόνο έξω στον κήπο ούτε καν στα δωμάτια. Γι'αυτό θα φτιάξω μια σύμβαση που θα γράψω τι ακριβώς θέλει τι εγγύηση έχει ο εξοπλισμός κλπ και θα τον βάλω να υπογράψει για να είμαι καλυμμένη εγώ.

----------


## SW1JRT

ΣΩΣΤΗ Ελένη. Οσο πιο αναλυτικά μπορείς, κατάγραψε τι ζητάει ο πελάτης, τι πληρώνει και ποιες υπηρεσίες του προσφέρεις εσύ. Μεγάλη προσοχή στο θέμα της υποστήριξης. Μην υποσχεθείς καμία δωρεάν τεχνική υποστήριξη, γιατί θα σε τρέχει κάθε μέρα...
 Τεχνικά τώρα, θα έλεγα να ΜΗΝ κάνεις load balance τις γραμμές, γιατί υπάρχουν θέματα. ΑΝ μπορεί να αναβαθμίσει καμία γραμμή σε VDSL 30 ή 50 Mbps είναι το καλύτερο. Αν δεν υπάρχει VDSL στην περιοχή, δώσε την μία aDSL γραμμή στον κήπο και την άλλη aDSL δώσε την στον κισσέ / σαλόνι αν υπάρχει. Η τρίτη λύση είναι να βάλεις ένα VIGOR που χρειάζεται την μικρότερη ρύθμιση για να παντρέψεις τις δύο γραμμές.
 Να είσαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ότι μετά από την πρώτη σαιζόν λειτουργίας θα έρθει και θα σου ζητάει παπάδες. Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) το Internet είναι βασικό κομμάτι της ζωής μας και ειδικά οι ξένοι δεν μπορούν ούτε λεπτό χωρίς Internet. καλύτερα να μην τους δίνει πρωινό, παρά Internet. Και προσωπικά, ΠΟΤΕ δεν κλείνω δωμάτιο για διακοπές σε ξενοδοχείο που δεν έχει σοβαρό Internet.

.

----------


## linux

> ΣΩΣΤΗ Ελένη. Οσο πιο αναλυτικά μπορείς, κατάγραψε τι ζητάει ο πελάτης, τι πληρώνει και ποιες υπηρεσίες του προσφέρεις εσύ. Μεγάλη προσοχή στο θέμα της υποστήριξης. Μην υποσχεθείς καμία δωρεάν τεχνική υποστήριξη, γιατί θα σε τρέχει κάθε μέρα...
>  Τεχνικά τώρα, θα έλεγα να ΜΗΝ κάνεις load balance τις γραμμές, γιατί υπάρχουν θέματα. ΑΝ μπορεί να αναβαθμίσει καμία γραμμή σε VDSL 30 ή 50 Mbps είναι το καλύτερο. Αν δεν υπάρχει VDSL στην περιοχή, δώσε την μία aDSL γραμμή στον κήπο και την άλλη aDSL δώσε την στον κισσέ / σαλόνι αν υπάρχει. Η τρίτη λύση είναι να βάλεις ένα VIGOR που χρειάζεται την μικρότερη ρύθμιση για να παντρέψεις τις δύο γραμμές.
>  Να είσαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ότι μετά από την πρώτη σαιζόν λειτουργίας θα έρθει και θα σου ζητάει παπάδες. Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) το Internet είναι βασικό κομμάτι της ζωής μας και ειδικά οι ξένοι δεν μπορούν ούτε λεπτό χωρίς Internet. καλύτερα να μην τους δίνει πρωινό, παρά Internet. Και προσωπικά, ΠΟΤΕ δεν κλείνω δωμάτιο για διακοπές σε ξενοδοχείο που δεν έχει σοβαρό Internet.
> 
> .


Ακριβώς αυτό θα κάνω. Του το πρότεινα αλλά θέλει οπωσδήποτε load balance. Στον κήπο έχει κάτι τραπέζια και εκεί θέλει να έχει ίντερνετ ούτε καν μέσα στα δωμάτια ή την ρεσεψιόν. Να γράψω αναλυτικά τι σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω για να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου? Σίγουρα είναι πολύ βασικό το έχω διαπιστώσει και εγώ.

----------


## SW1JRT

> Ακριβώς αυτό θα κάνω. Του το πρότεινα αλλά θέλει οπωσδήποτε load balance. Να γράψω αναλυτικά τι σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω για να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου? Σίγουρα είναι πολύ βασικό το έχω διαπιστώσει και εγώ.


 Ναι Ελένη, όπου μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, πολύ ευχαρίστως.

----------

linux (21-08-16)

----------


## linux

> Ναι Ελένη, όπου μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, πολύ ευχαρίστως.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. Λοιπόν σκέφτομαι για αυτά: TOUGHSwitch PoE,  NanoStation Loco M2 (1 σε κάθε κήπο),  Gigabit Load Balance Broadband Router TL-ER5120,  RouterBOARD RB2011iL-IN

----------


## SW1JRT

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. Λοιπόν σκέφτομαι για αυτά: TOUGHSwitch PoE,  NanoStation Loco M2 (1 σε κάθε κήπο),  Gigabit Load Balance Broadband Router TL-ER5120,  RouterBOARD RB2011iL-IN


Καλημέρα Ελένη,
 Λοιπόν,
 Ubiquiti TOUGHSwitch PoE -> OK.
 Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M2 -> OK

 Gigabit Load Balance Broadband Router TL-ER5120 & Microtik RouterBOARD RB2011iL-IN *ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ* κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά, επομένως δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να αγοράσεις και τα δύο. Tο Microtik είναι κατά *ΠΟΛΥ* καλύτερο ποιοτικά από το TPLINK, επομένως καλύτερα να βάλεις το Microtik. Εννοείτε ότι χρειάζεσαι και δύο router που θα σου δίνουν το TCP/IP σε UTP connx. Μπορείς να κρατήσεις τα router που έβαλε ο πάροχος, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι τα καλύτερα και μπορεί να κολλάνε. Επίσης πρέπει να τα ρυθμίσεις σε διαφορετικό range μεταξύ τους.

Δηλαδή η συνδεσμολογία είναι (2χ) router provider -> Microtik RouterBOARD RB2011iL-IN -> Ubiquiti TOUGHSwitch PoE -> (2x) Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M2

----------


## linux

> Καλημέρα Ελένη,
>  Λοιπόν,
>  Ubiquiti TOUGHSwitch PoE -> OK.
>  Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M2 -> OK
> 
>  Gigabit Load Balance Broadband Router TL-ER5120 & Microtik RouterBOARD RB2011iL-IN *ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ* κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά, επομένως δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να αγοράσεις και τα δύο. Tο Microtik είναι κατά *ΠΟΛΥ* καλύτερο ποιοτικά από το TPLINK, επομένως καλύτερα να βάλεις το Microtik. Εννοείτε ότι χρειάζεσαι και δύο router που θα σου δίνουν το TCP/IP σε UTP connx. Μπορείς να κρατήσεις τα router που έβαλε ο πάροχος, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι τα καλύτερα και μπορεί να κολλάνε. Επίσης πρέπει να τα ρυθμίσεις σε διαφορετικό range μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Δηλαδή η συνδεσμολογία είναι (2χ) router provider -> Microtik RouterBOARD RB2011iL-IN -> Ubiquiti TOUGHSwitch PoE -> (2x) Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M2


Όντως κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά οπότε θα πάρω φυσικά το mikrotik. Βασικά κοιτάω να του προτείνω και 2 router γιατί αυτά του οτε ουτε καν.Τώρα σκέφτομαι και τι κόστος να του ορίσω για την εγκατάσταση. Συνολικά θα είναι 4 Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M2.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Όντως κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά οπότε θα πάρω φυσικά το mikrotik. Βασικά κοιτάω να του προτείνω και 2 router γιατί αυτά του οτε ουτε καν.Τώρα σκέφτομαι και τι κόστος να του ορίσω για την εγκατάσταση. Συνολικά θα είναι 4 Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M2.


Ε,μετα απο τετοια μελετη...ριχτου στα αυτια.

----------


## linux

> Ε,μετα απο τετοια μελετη...ριχτου στα αυτια.


 Σκέφτομαι για κανα 500 + φπα θα περιλαμβάνει τη μελέτη, την εγκατάσταση, την παραμετροποίηση και την χαρτογράφηση του δικτύου.

----------


## Prezonautis

Παιδιά ωραία τα λέμε αλλά Ελένη με 14Mbit Download και (1Mbit Upload, σωστά?) θα είναι λίγο τραγικά έως πολύ...
Μια ακόμα λύση που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι με το Mikrotik, Load Balance Per Packet, για να πιάσουν τόπο τα 14Mb.

To πρόβλημα με αυτό είναι ότι μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα Login στα Site, εγώ που το έκανα αυτό είχα πρόβλημα με το Site τις Alpha Bank και μόνο!! Viber,Faceboot,e-shop, κ.λ.π Social Media και App λειτουργούσαν σωστά.

Έχω πεθάνει με τα Load Balancing με 3 Vdsl στα 40Mbit/4Mbit UP, και στο τέλος κατέληξα με απλό Routing δηλαδή port 80/443 σε μια γραμμή και κ.λ.π στις υπόλοιπες.

----------


## linux

> To πρόβλημα με αυτό είναι ότι μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα Login στα Site, εγώ που το έκανα αυτό είχα πρόβλημα με το Site τις Alpha Bank και μόνο!! Viber,Faceboot,e-shop, κ.λ.π Social Media και App λειτουργούσαν σωστά.


Τα Social Media θέλει και αυτός. Εγώ έδωσα την τελική προσφορά μου πλέον αλλά και πάλι πολλά του φαίνονται τα χρήματα. Έτσι πάμε για τσάμπα δουλειά όπως καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## SW1JRT

> Σκέφτομαι για κανα 500 + φπα θα περιλαμβάνει τη μελέτη, την εγκατάσταση, την παραμετροποίηση και την χαρτογράφηση του δικτύου.


 Για ξενοδοχείο, ΟΛΑ αυτά που λές με 500 ευρώ είναι τραγικά ΛΙΓΑ !!!
*ΜΟΝΟ* για μια (σωστή) μελέτη WiFi (χωρίς να περιλαμβάνει routing και balancing) η χρέωση *ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ* από 2.000 ευρώ.
Βέβαια περιλαμβάνει μελέτη του χώρου βάση κατόψεων, simulation της εγκατάστασης σε ekahau Site Survay ή AirMagnet Planner και βελτιστοποίηση των σημείων τοποθέτησης των AP.
 Τέλος πάντων. Εσύ ξέρεις.

----------


## linux

> Για ξενοδοχείο, ΟΛΑ αυτά που λές με 500 ευρώ είναι τραγικά ΛΙΓΑ !!!
> *ΜΟΝΟ* για μια (σωστή) μελέτη WiFi (χωρίς να περιλαμβάνει routing και balancing) η χρέωση *ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ* από 2.000 ευρώ.
> Βέβαια περιλαμβάνει μελέτη του χώρου βάση κατόψεων, simulation της εγκατάστασης σε ekahau Site Survay ή AirMagnet Planner και βελτιστοποίηση των σημείων τοποθέτησης των AP.
>  Τέλος πάντων. Εσύ ξέρεις.


Το ξέρω ισχύει απλά ήταν ειδική περίπτωση αλλά φαντάσου ότι και πάλι του φάνηκαν πολλά τα χρήματα, δηλαδή για την ακρίβεια θέλει κάτι τελειίως τζάμπα.

----------


## SW1JRT

> Το ξέρω ισχύει απλά ήταν ειδική περίπτωση αλλά φαντάσου ότι και πάλι του φάνηκαν πολλά τα χρήματα, δηλαδή για την ακρίβεια θέλει κάτι τελειίως τζάμπα.


"Ο ΤΖΑΜΠΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ" πες του.......
Τον πάτησε το τρένο, μαζί με τον τελευταίο μάγκα !!
αχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## linux

> "Ο ΤΖΑΜΠΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ" πες του.......
> Τον πάτησε το τρένο, μαζί με τον τελευταίο μάγκα !!
> αχαχαχαχαχαχα


Ακριβώς ή το αλλο που λέμε εδώ κέρκυρα "ο τζάμπας πέθανε και ο γιος του δεν χαρίζει"
αχαχαχαχαχ

----------

